
Pronghorn: an actor based framework - based2
https://objectcomputing.github.io/Pronghorn/
======
based2
[https://objectcomputing.github.io/Pronghorn/docs/home/](https://objectcomputing.github.io/Pronghorn/docs/home/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/8nnl17/writing_perfor...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/8nnl17/writing_performant_and_garbagefree_java_using/)

